
Show HN: Yarofit – create/share workout routines, track weight lifting progress - przemekd
https://yarofit.com
======
ruairidhwm
Some small points of feedback:

1\. It's a personal thing but does that 'YaroFit' splash screen add anything?
I almost clicked away because I hate staring at a logo whilst a website loads.

2\. The website is super bootstrap. Not really an issue in beta but it looks a
little rough around the edges, particularly in respect of the nav bar.

3\. The colour of your CTA doesn't really chime with the rest of your site's
colour palette. Is that deliberate or did you just pick a bright colour? I'd
maybe re-think this slightly.

4\. The spacing of the padlock and text of 'login' and 'sign up' is a little
narrow. Maybe add more space there. Also the repetition of the icons is quite
visually confusing.

5\. Your 'How it works' section is good but I don't feel like you've told me
exactly how it works, or why I should use you. Why is Yarofit better than
Fitocracy, a spreadsheet, or just my memory of what I'm lifting? You need to
differentiate yourself a wee bit more here.

6\. I'm an iOS user - so knowing that it's Google Play only is a big turnoff
for me. Maybe this would be an opportunity to have something saying 'iOS
coming soon' and a button to let me add my email so I get notified when it's
out? Also nice way to build up a list of users too.

7\. Your about section doesn't actually tell me that much and also uses a
gmail account for the contact. Perhaps change that to 'hi@yarofit.com' or
something?

8\. Your images are loading pretty slowly, at least on my end. Maybe do a
quick analysis on Google PageSpeed Insights and see where you're losing speed?

Hope the points above are helpful, it looks like a cool idea and I love
anything fitness related so fingers crossed that it goes well :)

~~~
przemekd
Thanks a lot for your feedback. Regarding all UI/UX issues, we are aware of
them. Unfortunately, we don't have a web designer in our team and for an early
beta, we don't want to spend money on one. But we plan to hire one in near
future.

Other points: 1) We use the splash screen to hide ugly page when javascript is
not loaded yet, maybe we should prerender the view?

6) Very good point. We definitely should place the information on the iOS app
coming soon, I do not know how we could have missed it.

7) Good point, we plan to use mail in the yarofit.com domain in future.

8) We'll double check it!

Thank you again, very valuable feedback!

------
przemekd
One of Yarofit creators there. We are looking for beta testers, if you are
interested please see
[https://www.facebook.com/yarofit/posts/348943845445018](https://www.facebook.com/yarofit/posts/348943845445018)

Any feedback appreciated!

